# Very good training blog post!



## StdPooDad

This give such specific reasons as to why one would want to use positive training from someone that has done both types of training, with 2 different dogs.
Please read it...

If I Knew Then What I Know Now | PPG Podcasts, Blog & News Updates


----------



## CesarMillan56

Yeah, training is so important for dogs.. when you want to keep dogs in home. Thank you for reference..


----------



## Celt

It really bugs me about having bad training pushed as good. I use leash "correction". It was the way my father and his "friends" all trained and what I learned as a child. But every single one of them insisted that if a dog yelped on a correction or if the leash is pulled/jerked then you screwed up. Those things shouldn't happen if you do it right. And it was imbeciles who didn't know what they were doing that choked dogs with training collars. No training method should cause your dog fear or pain (at least no more than a light slap on the hand would hurt). Not one of my dogs were afraid of me or others due to their training (there were a couple pups who had issues but they were from other causes) And don't get me started on the Alpha dog malarkey.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Yeah, I've tried negative and positive reinforcement and always saw much more success with the positive. That and just plain repetition. Haha.


----------



## DwayneTaylor

Nice Blog relevant to dog training. It is very important to trained dog properly then only he will behave like well and good pet. Everyone like a trained dog, is is very important for those who kept pet specially dog.


----------



## DwayneTaylor

I really impressed with this blog. The fact included in this blog are totally heart touching and true. I appriciate the write of this blog for writing somethig interesting and very true.


----------

